# Sony Ericsson W1000i



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 26, 2007)

This Picture has been making rounds on the internet as SEw1000i

just look at the screen......!!!!!!! 


*img03.picoodle.com/img/img03/5/11/25/f_ATgAAABKXrqm_0708be2.jpg

Superb photoshop work i suppose


----------



## New (Nov 26, 2007)

coooool but too long


----------



## johnjjx (Nov 26, 2007)

nice.........got info abt features of dis phne??

hey akshay......i got k550i too.
m having cam prob... i dnt get nice pics its rather grainy.
my phne is basic k550i not flashd 1.
CID 52 drivers latest1.
can u help??


----------



## Ricky (Nov 26, 2007)

Grainy pictures.. hmm.. reduce your resolution in phone for pictures taken. 

Btw, w1000 .. I don't think its gonna reality because Sony Ericsson is more concentrating on small phone rather than this one. If one would have said P1000 then could make sense.. anyways..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 26, 2007)

There are many photos like these on www.se-nse.net 

Many are fake my dear.


----------

